# Paying on Newegg with Paypal



## Platibus (May 1, 2011)

I didn't know where else to ask this question. Sorry if it's misplaced.

So, playing with Newegg for a while I discovered it accepts Paypal as a payment method. I have a Paypal account and I've used to buy one or two things from ebay before. I already know that Newegg ships to U.S. territory only, and that the shipping adress must be a real home and some mail box service office (sorry for the lack of better words). Now, I have an aunt that lives in Denver, and she has received some stuff for me before; so, can I use her adress on Newegg for shipping? If I can then it would save me a load of money, maybe I'll give her another $50 to mail the components to me. Anyway, please answer and comment if you will. Thank you!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2011)

You should be asking Newegg these questions, not us.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 1, 2011)

I *think* as long as the address is confirmed it shouldn't be an issue. Although I agree with Ford, going to have to check with newegg on this.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 1, 2011)

I dont see a problem so long as your billing address is the same on your checking account as it is when you enter it on newegg. Shipping address shouldnt matter.


----------



## Platibus (May 1, 2011)

I did contact Newegg, but they answered with an "AUTOMATED MESSAGE CONFIRMING THAT WE HAVE RECEIVED YOUR INQUIRY. " which basically told me to chek their FAQs and join the eggxpert.com community, not helpfull at all. That's why 
I asked those questions here, because I'm sure someone's been in my situation before and I wanted to know how he went through it. Thanks for answering and keep your comments coming.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 1, 2011)

Use the live chat feature and ask a real person.


----------



## Champ (May 2, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Use the live chat feature and ask a real person.


Hmm...so that does really work?


----------



## Platibus (May 2, 2011)

Looks like someone from support personally answered me:

Thank you for contacting Newegg.

"Please kindly note that the shipping information on the PayPal account has to be a confirmed address (the address at which you receive your billing statements) and both the billing and shipping addresses in your order must be the confirmed address on your PayPal account. When you verify all your information, click "Pay." The information will automatically be sent to our systems and you will receive an email confirmation. In this case, if you use Paypal as the payment for your purchase, you are unable to send the order to a different address from your billing address; the only way is to place the order by using a credit/debit card issued by an American bank at www.newegg.com as long as that address is on file with your credit card company.

If you have any further questions or concerns, please visit our FAQs page. If you still need assistance, please feel free to reply to this email directly and we will be happy to assist you."

DAMN! It was too good to be true I guess. Anyway, my plan B is to send my aunt money through Paypal and then she'll pay for the stuff with her credit card. If Newegg accepted money from outside the U.S. I bet you their income would multiply instantly, but they must have reasons not to. I want to thank everyone for answering nad being so helpfull. Since I don't have any more doubts on the subject, feel free to close this thread. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Platibus (May 5, 2011)

I know I told the moderators to close the thread because all my questions were answered and had no need to ask anything else, but I finally found my around to buy from newegg. It's nothing illegal before you ask. 

I just sent my cousin from Denver some money through Paypal, and right now her account says that she has "PayPal balance:   $297.61 USD", but when trying to make an order of $265.72 at newegg through Paypal this message comes up: 



> The seller of this item requires you to provide a Confirmed Address for delivery. To confirm your address, please add a credit card below.
> 
> This transaction amount is greater than your available PayPal balance. To complete purchase, please add a credit or debit card.



I searched for some info on the subject, and from what I read I must wait from 15 to 20 days before I can use that money. Is this true? Did I miss a step to pay through Paypal? Or did I do something wrong? Clearly there's enough money on the Paypal balance to pay for my order, but newegg doesn't recognize it. I'm afraid that if I enter the credit card information, Newegg will draw money from the bank account instead of taking the money off of Paypal, which would get my cousin in trouble if she doesn't have enough money saved.

I'm sorry if I go a little off-topic here, but how do you buy from newegg using Paypal? I did a little search for a thread with that info here in TPU but found nothing helpful. I'm starting to get a little worried here, please help me.

This is what I do at newegg:

1. Log-in
2. Go to shopping cart
3. Click on checkout
4. I agree to the disclaimer and accept the terms and conditions
5. Log-in again (the Log-in page comes up automatically, don't know why)
6. Select "checkout with PayPal" on the upper left side
7. A page with the message quoted shows up and I don't know what to do

I really really hope I didn't mess up at some point. Thank you for your help.


----------

